# chasis differences



## rubin (Jan 9, 2004)

I was wondering what the CHASIS differences are between s12, s13, s14 and s15.
THE CHASIS ONLY... like is one heavier or stiffer, or bigger

also does the canadian 180sx (prolly american too) have a sr20det past 91???

also are there any s12's in canada??? what are they


basically i want the fastback body and mate it with a silvia front. i read that the 91-94 180sx has a sr20det which is great because i wont have to do an engine swap but im not sure if its available in canada


----------



## rubin (Jan 9, 2004)

i jus read another post n they said theres no 180sx's in canada but im pretty sure ive seen em around
can sum1 confirm this???

and are there any sr20de or det cars in canada if the 180 isnt available???


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

read the fucking sticky


----------



## rubin (Jan 9, 2004)

hey dumbass... does the sticky say nething about the CHASIS??? i want info on the chasis only.. as in the frame NOT the engines and body

dun be mouthy.. didnt ur mom ever teach u if u got nutin nice to say dun say nethin at all

i dun wanna go on the forum to see that sum1 replyed to me n might have told me sumthin i need to kno when all i see is a mouthy lil mutha

:dumbass:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

read the whole thing. everything you need to know is there.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

jordan's just tired of so many ppl coming here and asking questions that could be found in the sticky, faq, or using search. also, the answer to your question "180sx in canada" could be found in the sticky.

actually, there isn't much chassis info in the sticky =/ such as measurements, weight, stiffness, etc etc.. rubin, i posted in your other thread in the general section.. fyi, posting the same thread in different sections isn't allowed


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you keep telling him that the info he wants isnt in the sticky, then he isnt going to read it and he's going to ask all kinds of stupid questions.


----------

